# Cohutta hunt



## Jimmy morg (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m so excited, a good friend of mine from Kentucky is coming down  the 2nd week of October. We’re back packing into cohutta. Got several gps units and apps on our phones thanks to the previous advise on here?. Hope to make this a annual trip with my friends eventually. Anyone have any good advice for our trip? Oh yeah I do hope I can run faster than my friends! Lol.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 28, 2021)

Stay out my spot! ? cohutta is a blast. I have made it an annual event. Good luck out there! We got plenty of land to roam!


----------



## Jimmy morg (Sep 28, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Stay out my spot! ? cohutta is a blast. I have made it an annual event. Good luck out there! We got plenty of land to roam!


Love that place. My wife and I camp there every chance we get. I sure hope your spot isn’t the one with all the bears ?.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 29, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Love that place. My wife and I camp there every chance we get. I sure hope your spot isn’t the one with all the bears ?.


Dunno about @Christian hughey spot having all the bears, it does have all the bucks though. I need to go up there and follow him one day.


----------



## dhsnke (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck to y'all. I think I am gonna wait for the second gun hunt. I reallly can't wait until the after the second gun hunt to bow hunt it. I'm after the biggun that whooped up on the biggun I shot last year.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 29, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Love that place. My wife and I camp there every chance we get. I sure hope your spot isn’t the one with all the bears ?.


I Sure hope it is this year. ? but if a nice buck just so happen to wonder my way!


----------



## Mattval (Sep 29, 2021)

Sounds like a cool place.  Let us know how it goes


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 29, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Dunno about @Christian hughey spot having all the bears, it does have all the bucks though. I need to go up there and follow him one day.


They out there, what can I say, you drop a deer hunter in the woods anywhere theres deer and they gonna find deer. These bears though! Boy I have had my butt handed to me by these bears! Hopefully we can get on them. Good luck out there.


----------



## Mattval (Sep 29, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> I’m so excited, a good friend of mine from Kentucky is coming down  the 2nd week of October. We’re back packing into cohutta. Got several gps units and apps on our phones thanks to the previous advise on here?. Hope to make this a annual trip with my friends eventually. Anyone have any good advice for our trip? Oh yeah I do hope I can run faster than my friends! Lol.


Hey there Mr Jimmy.  When u say backpack in do you mean like can everything you need in a pack and leave for a few days and not come back to the truck?


----------



## Jimmy morg (Sep 29, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Hey there Mr Jimmy.  When u say backpack in do you mean like can everything you need in a pack and leave for a few days and not come back to the truck?


Yes sir. Plan on getting dropped off Thursday afternoon and picked back up Monday afternoon.


----------



## Mattval (Sep 29, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Yes sir. Plan on getting dropped off Thursday afternoon and picked back up Monday afternoon.


That Sounds like my kind of hunt!  What kind of pack and boots do you have?


----------



## Jimmy morg (Sep 29, 2021)

No particular type of pack. Just some good walking boots and a lot of enthusiasm ?. I have been wanting to do a hunt like this for many years but work has kept me so busy that I couldn’t. My kids are grown now and we have 4 grandkids. So I figured I better do something like this while I still can. Let’s face it. Work will always be there. Our health won’t!


----------



## Professor (Sep 29, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I Sure hope it is this year. ? but if a nice buck just so happen to wonder my way!


Wait. You are off script. The deer is not scheduled till December.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 29, 2021)

Professor said:


> Wait. You are off script. The deer is not schedules till December.


Pretty sure @Christian hughey got a nice one last October, maybe it was the Dec hunt though.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Sep 29, 2021)

Found this on cohutta email hunts


----------



## Jimmy morg (Sep 29, 2021)

Not email. Wma . Stupid auto correct.


----------



## Professor (Sep 29, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Pretty sure @Christian hughey got a nice one last October, maybe it was the Dec hunt though.


That trail blazer. He knows we only kill bucks in December.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 30, 2021)

Professor said:


> That trail blazer. He knows we only kill bucks in December.


I may try a few days of the November hunt on Chestatee to see what’s happening. Hoping bears will still be a little active with the red oak crop this year.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 30, 2021)

I'll hunt the first couple days then shift to nf. Should be a good hunt, plenty of bears in the woods. Good luck to you fellers.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes sir past two years a nice one has had a failed attempt at trying to slip by me! Looking for a bear this goround but only the good lord knows how it will go down. Can't wait though!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 30, 2021)

Professor said:


> Wait. You are off script. The deer is not scheduled till December.


Anything can happen at anytime! December is the month but I've been surprised a time or three by the whitetail. I am ready for that December hunt though.


----------



## Professor (Sep 30, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Yes sir past two years a nice one has had a failed attempt at trying to slip by me! Looking for a bear this goround but only the good lord knows how it will go down. Can't wait though!


I am looking for a mountain monster buck, and plan to kill him in his bed. I figure with this plan a 400 lb bear is guarantee to step in front of me.


----------



## jNick (Sep 30, 2021)

And some think youtubers are ruining wma’s. I gotta check this place out someday.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> I am looking for a mountain monster buck, and plan to kill him in his bed. I figure with this plan a 400 lb bear is guarantee to step in front of me.


If you can kill a big WMA mountain buck in his bed I tip my hat to you. I would love nothing more then to see this!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> I am looking for a mountain monster buck, and plan to kill him in his bed. I figure with this plan a 400 lb bear is guarantee to step in front of me.


The places I find beds are basically unhuntable, unless you plan on levitating above the leaves and stick tangle, weaving through the thick saplings like a thread, and shanking one with a knife at point blank, cause that’s how close you have to be before you even see them, Theres so much suitable bedding cover too that I think our deer have large bedding zones instead of single beds or clusters that they use again and again. I have found and bumped a few off high ridge points, but these spots are pretty bullet proof too in most conditions. Good luck!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm looking forward to finally kicking off my season here next week. It's gonna be interesting to see how much the last 6 months have helped me with getting around up there. Hopefully me or my boy will end up with something on my deadsled. I'd hoped to have a pack capable of packing a bear or deer, but I'm still a little too rotund for any of the packs in my budget to fit me. But hey that sled is better than dragging something by itself.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> The places I find beds are basically unhuntable, unless you plan on levitating above the leaves and stick tangle, weaving through the thick saplings like a thread, and shanking one with a knife at point blank, cause that’s how close you have to be before you even see them, Theres so much suitable bedding cover too that I think our deer have large bedding zones instead of single beds or clusters that they use again and again. I have found and bumped a few off high ridge points, but these spots are pretty bullet proof too in most conditions. Good luck!


Every hunt is an experiment and learning experience for me. I thought about doing it last October because it rained everyday. Looks like rain again, so that should make creeping up on them more doable. I was not really planning on shooting one in the bed. I want to set up with good wind , overlooking a trail, inside 100 yards of several prime bedding sites. I killed the big 8 last year like that but did not plan it. I walked in and sat down 40 yards from the buck and doe. I was in his house and he felt safe.


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> If you can kill a big WMA mountain buck in his bed I tip my hat to you. I would love nothing more then to see this!


Last December two hunters told me their friend killed a big mature monster. He was bedded on a logging rd on the side of a ridge. Their friend turned the corner and he was right in front of him and looking the other way. Popped him in the bed at 60 yards. They showed me where he was bedded down. It was next to and under a tree that had fallen over the rd. I guess that deer just did not have good skills when it came to choosing a bedroom.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> Every hunt is an experiment and learning experience for me. I thought about doing it last October because it rained everyday. Looks like rain again, so that should make creeping up on them more doable. I was not really planning on shooting one in the bed. I want to set up with good wind , overlooking a trail, inside 100 yards of several prime bedding sites. I killed the big 8 last year like that but did not plan it. I walked in and sat down 40 yards from the buck and doe. I was in his house and he felt safe.


That rain and wet leaves as awesome for stalking. I think I like high wind better, masks your movement and sound. I’ve slipped up on a buncha deer and pigs on windy days. Got that big 9 from 3 years ago waking slow on a windy morning after some rain pushed out.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> Last December two hunters told me their friend killed a big mature monster. He was bedded on a logging rd on the side of a ridge. Their friend turned the corner and he was right in front of him and looking the other way. Popped him in the bed at 60 yards. They showed me where he was bedded down. It was next to and under a tree that had fallen over the rd. I guess that deer just did not have good skills when it came to choosing a bedroom.


If they didn’t slip up we would never kill them.


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> The places I find beds are basically unhuntable, unless you plan on levitating above the leaves and stick tangle, weaving through the thick saplings like a thread, and shanking one with a knife at point blank, cause that’s how close you have to be before you even see them, Theres so much suitable bedding cover too that I think our deer have large bedding zones instead of single beds or clusters that they use again and again. I have found and bumped a few off high ridge points, but these spots are pretty bullet proof too in most conditions. Good luck!


This spot is also close to where I found a ton of bear scat last year. Some hikers told me they had seen a huge bear on that ridge and when I checked it out I found some huge scat. So, there is that too.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 1, 2021)

jNick said:


> And some think youtubers are ruining wma’s. I gotta check this place out someday.


YouTubers are welcome to try it anytime, this ain't your average wma by no means. You know what's there but getting what you want out of there is a different story.


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> That rain and wet leaves as awesome for stalking. I think I like high wind better, masks your movement and sound. I’ve slipped up on a buncha deer and pigs on windy days. Got that big 9 from 3 years ago waking slow on a windy morning after some rain pushed out.


Constant wind I assume and what speed do you find best masks your movement but does not compel the animals to hold up.


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2021)

Etoncathunter said:


> I'm looking forward to finally kicking off my season here next week. It's gonna be interesting to see how much the last 6 months have helped me with getting around up there. Hopefully me or my boy will end up with something on my deadsled. I'd hoped to have a pack capable of packing a bear or deer, but I'm still a little too rotund for any of the packs in my budget to fit me. But hey that sled is better than dragging something by itself.  Good luck to all.


I have a harness for a mystery ranch pack that might fit you. If we chance to meet up you can try it on. If you get one and you can get in touch with me, and I can get to you I would bring the pack and help you pack it out. How much weight have you lost so far? If that is not too personal a question to ask.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> I have a harness for a mystery ranch pack that might fit you. If we chance to meet up you can try it on. If you get one and you can get in touch with me, and I can get to you I would bring the pack and help you pack it out. How much weight have you lost so far? If that is not too personal a question to ask.


I appreciate it.  I've plateaued/ stalled out again about 60# down.  I'm at that point my normal workouts aren't getting the intensity I need. It's a great thing,  but a pain in the butt.


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2021)

Etoncathunter said:


> I appreciate it.  I've plateaued/ stalled out again about 60# down.  I'm at that point my normal workouts aren't getting the intensity I need. It's a great thing,  but a pain in the butt.


I know. I have found that a complete change of workout routine can get me moving again, especially if I start using different muscles and alternately taking them through exertion and high repetition.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> I know. I have found that a complete change of workout routine can get me moving again, especially if I start using different muscles and alternately taking them through exertion and high repetition.


That's what I'm doing now. Adding a lot more resistance training,  and adding more weight to the little back pack I'm carrying.  I'm also adding more hill work for walks, but it stinks cause most of my walking had been done on breaks at work.  There's no hills there, and it's hard to find the time to go somewhere to walk on my days off.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> Constant wind I assume and what speed do you find best masks your movement but does not compel the animals to hold up.


Speed varies. If I’m coming down into a saddle or start hitting a lot of sign, or just get a feeling I’m in a “zone” I slow down, and stop often and just look around before I move again. I also try to keep my upper body pretty static, and just move my legs so my upper body just kinda glides through the woods. You can get away with a surprising amount of movement when all the understory is blowing in the wind, as long as you are slow and smooth. I’ve been within 20 yards of bedded does before, always seems to be out of season or on non doe days though. I’ve walked within 5 yards of bedded pigs too. 
There’s a way of rolling your foot as you step that helps minimize the snapping and crunching. The outside edge of my foot hits the ground first, then I roll my foot flat and slowly distribute my weight over my whole foot. Don’t tip toe, or land heel first, this concentrates your weight into a small area and will make sticks pop like popcorn, you want to spread your weight over the largest area possible. You may already do a lot of that unconsciously.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 1, 2021)

jNick said:


> And some think youtubers are ruining wma’s. I gotta check this place out someday.



Kinda funny.  Please don’t take this the wrong way.  I ain’t trying to hate on ya.  You should check out Cohutta.  It’s beautiful.  But to play devils advocate for a sec, YouTube is social media.  So is Woody’s.  You are now thinking of checking out Cohutta because of this thread.  See where I’m going here?  Social media, or more specifically, the mention of public land, spots, etc ON social media may not be ruining hunting or WMA’s but it dang sure will make it/them more crowded.  Sorry for the run on sentence.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 3, 2021)

Looking like rain Thursday, should make slipping up on one pretty easy!!


----------



## Professor (Oct 3, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Looking like rain Thursday, should make slipping up on one pretty easy!!


Last I checked it looked like rain everyday. It was the same last year but that was heavy enough to keep a lot of hunters home.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 3, 2021)

Are you guys  thinking all the acorns are up high this year?


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Are you guys  thinking all the acorns are up high this year?


Plenty of acorns from 1800 to 3000 feet that I've seen.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 4, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Plenty of acorns from 1800 to 3000 feet that I've seen.


Saw the same thing on Chestatee last month. The best sign was all between 2800 and up.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

Don't get caught on the wrong side of the river fellers. It'll happen, always does when there's flash floods during these hunts.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 6, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Don't get caught on the wrong side of the river fellers. It'll happen, always does when there's flash floods during these hunts.


Yeah please don't.  I've had to send the rescue squad out way to many times this year for people that don't comprehend how the mountains react to weather.  Luckily I won't be working this weekend.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 6, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Don't get caught on the wrong side of the river fellers. It'll happen, always does when there's flash floods during these hunts.


Thank you for bringing that up.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm glad y'all are considering weather. I was thinking of it this morning.
For sure don't let the weather fool ya. Sometimes in these rains, the clouds are high and you can still hunt. Sometimes it's like that and bam, low clouds and you can't see your hand in front of your face. Don't go anywhere you can't get out of quickly with rough weather. It won't take much to get lost in some crazy fog... And yeah, watch those creeks. Just cuz it's not raining where you are, doesn't mean it's not raining upstream and will change your creek or river significantly.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 6, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Looking like rain Thursday, should make slipping up on one pretty easy!!


 gotta find them first. I was 20 yards from this one, never knew I was there until I got past it. In the rain.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 6, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm glad y'all are considering weather. I was thinking of it this morning.
> For sure don't let the weather fool ya. Sometimes in these rains, the clouds are high and you can still hunt. Sometimes it's like that and bam, low clouds and you can't see your hand in front of your face. Don't go anywhere you can't get out of quickly with rough weather. It won't take much to get lost in some crazy fog... And yeah, watch those creeks. Just cuz it's not raining where you are, doesn't mean it's not raining upstream and will change your creek or river significantly.



I had the fog/cloud roll in at dark one night just as I was packing up my gear after climbing down my tree. This was when I was new to the mountains and did not have a map app or GPS on my phone. My headlamp threw a small sphere of light only allowing me to see about 3 feet in front of me. Let’s just say the walk out off trail was interesting.


----------



## Professor (Oct 6, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I had the fog/cloud roll in at dark one night just as I was packing up my gear after climbing down my tree. This was when I was new to the mountains and did not have a map app or GPS on my phone. My headlamp threw a small sphere of light only allowing me to see about 3 feet in front of me. Let’s just say the walk out off trail was interesting.


I had that happen one morning two years ago. It was raining and when I got close to my stand the fog dropped on me. I could not find my stand. I knew I was close but could not see more than a few feet. My glasses fogged over and I just had to sit down and wait the fog out. I was 30 yards from the stand and had walked under it several times. Man, if it had ben night getting back up that ridge would have been terrifying.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 6, 2021)

My first hunt on cohutta was like that.  Up top near 4k feet socked in.  Couldn't see 20-30 ydz. Decided to sit it out on a rock instead of wandering around blind.  Heard something huge waking towards me.  I could hear it for seemed like hours (likely only about 5 minutes), getting a real spooky feeling ( yay this is when I get abducted by sassquach), when about 5 hogs wander up out of the fog right in my lap.  I got my first hog outta the deal.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2021)

For those of interest, you can rent satellite phones for 80 a week. Just seen the op talking about phone apps and not sure what kind of service one would have up there.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

With tonight's weather I'll have a chainsaw in the truck tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 6, 2021)

I’ve heard in the past vandalism was bad around cohutta. Hopefully those type of people have found other locations. It makes me sick to think that some people are just looking for a opportunity to take advantage of others.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

There were some meth heads busted some years ago, but 30 years hunting Cohutta I've never had anything from my truck or the woods stolen. Now I'll go knock on wood.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 6, 2021)

Like he says above,  a few years ago there was a rash of vandalism/ break-ins , but they were caught.  We haven't had anything reported on the west side in several years.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 7, 2021)

Good luck this morning guys!


----------



## jNick (Oct 7, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Kinda funny.  Please don’t take this the wrong way.  I ain’t trying to hate on ya.  You should check out Cohutta.  It’s beautiful.  But to play devils advocate for a sec, YouTube is social media.  So is Woody’s.  You are now thinking of checking out Cohutta because of this thread.  See where I’m going here?  Social media, or more specifically, the mention of public land, spots, etc ON social media may not be ruining hunting or WMA’s but it dang sure will make it/them more crowded.  Sorry for the run on sentence.



Yeah that’s what I was sarcastically getting at. I don’t have any plans to hunt Georgia. Just pointing out that this place is the same as YouTube.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 7, 2021)

Id take my chances in Cohutta over Atlanta any day when it comes to break ins. Not many places I feel safer than in the woods. Im also a big believer in the old saying "Id rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6" and that applies to Atl, Cohutta, or any darn where  else.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 7, 2021)

Well,  nothing so far but some rain and fog. About gonna head back up as soon as son gets home from school.


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ive only seen 2 does, but have several piles like this around me.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 7, 2021)

Where was everybody?? I saw 2 trucks on my way up the mountain. Saw one doe, which is the first deer I've seen there this year.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 7, 2021)

Found em, just gotta see them. I sat 5 hrs and couldn't take it any more.  Found 2 white oaks their climbing. Smoking fresh!! Hopefully they will show in the morning.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 7, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Where was everybody?? I saw 2 trucks on my way up the mountain. Saw one doe, which is the first deer I've seen there this year.


,,
13050897, member: 125627"]Where was everybody?? I saw 2 trucks on my way up the mountain. Saw one doe, which is the first deer I've seen there this year.[/QUOTE]


Timberjack86 said:


> Found em, just gotta see them. I sat 5 hrs and couldn't take it any more.  Found 2 white oaks their climbing. Smoking fresh!! Hopefully they will show in the morning.


Every single white oak I see has been climbed. The acorns are just starting to drop.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 7, 2021)

I checked the board at the Holly creek side and it was still blank as we left tonight, but as we were pulling in someone was loading a bear back in their truck and left.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Etoncathunter said:


> I checked the board at the Holly creek side and it was still blank as we left tonight, but as we were pulling in someone was loading a bear back in their truck and left.



I checked one at Holly Creek around 7p. I was in the Grey Tacoma.


----------



## jaydawg (Oct 7, 2021)

^ congrats…story?….pics?…


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 7, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I checked one at Holly Creek around 7p. I was in the Grey Tacoma.


The truck a saw was a small black one (I think) ,  but it was about 6:45ish just as the rain really started hard.  We were in a blue f150.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Yeah, it's dark grey. Me and the wildlife tech got drowned.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 7, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Yeah, it's dark grey. Me and the wildlife tech got drowned.


Lol yeah yall were moving quick as we pulled up. Congrats


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Professor (Oct 7, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> View attachment 1108378View attachment 1108379


Big and bad. Estimated weight?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

We killed two today so to say that I'm give out is an understatement. Good luck to y'all tomorrow. I put a buddy in a stand of White Oaks in the upper end of a steep holler and he killed this one midday .


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 7, 2021)

Got one this morning, not huge but happy to get it! Got some better pics to upload later


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Watch your step fellers


----------



## Professor (Oct 7, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Got one this morning, not huge but happy to get it! Got some better pics to upload laterView attachment 1108385


The head looks huge in the pic.


----------



## Professor (Oct 7, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Watch your step fellers
> 
> View attachment 1108386


Plenty of those dudes every time I go there. That and big timber rattlers. That is the most venomy place I frequent.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Congrats on the double!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 8, 2021)

Great job guys!!!!


----------



## splatek (Oct 8, 2021)

Great work y’all. Good looking bears.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 8, 2021)

Congratulations guy's!  Way to get it done!!


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 8, 2021)

Great bears yall!!!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 8, 2021)

j_seph said:


> For those of interest, you can rent satellite phones for 80 a week. Just seen the op talking about phone apps and not sure what kind of service one would have up there.


This is good for a lot of people. Escpecially those with extra concerned spouses at home or who are new/ newer to the woods. $80 is worth peace of mind for the family and a better cost than a rescue team. 
   Where can people find this?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 8, 2021)

southernforce7 said:


> Ive only seen 2 does, but have several piles like this around me.


Ain’t fresh. Ain’t super old either but not fresh. I get excited when I find the stuff that looks like peanut butter. There’s a persimmon within a square mile too by the looks of it.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice work guys! @whitetailfreak @Christian hughey


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day



Dang, that's disappointing. I've been there.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day



I lost a bear during archery. Looked all day following blood through laurel thickets on my hands and knees. Bad feeling.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2021)

Congrats to y'all with the bear kills! Good job!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day


Sorry to hear it, but it happens. Been there myself.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day



Man, that stinks, it happens.. Get back out there and stick one buddy!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 8, 2021)

I heard 7 gunshots this morning between 9:45 and 10:15. I let a young bear walk, woulda been an easy shot with the revolver.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day


I feel for you. I lost a bear up there several years ago.


----------



## Professor (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day


Big one?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 8, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day


Happens. Lost two bucks last year.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Big one?


No, but you should have seen the backstraps on him!


----------



## Professor (Oct 9, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> No, but you should have seen the backstraps on him!


hahaha


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 9, 2021)

Well had a bear bust me this morning, came in from the wrong side and he smelled me. Big bear. Came home early to get some much neglected stuff done around the house. I got a few hours I can go in the morning so fingers crossed my luck changes.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 9, 2021)

I heard 7 shots this morning. 2 at 7:30, that made me jump because they were close. 2 at 9:30, 2 at 10:30, and a lone shot at 11:45. We're any of these from you guys? I'm banking that 7:30 was "eartag".


----------



## GAoutdoor (Oct 9, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost a buck this morning, not happy about it. Searched all day


Happened to my brother when I took him hunting last year. Only afterwards did I find out that there are people who will come out with their dog to track for gas money & the opportunity to train the dog.
https://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Happens. Lost two bucks last year.


I hate losing an animal. That has not happened to me in a long time. I think it was 86 or 87. I am severely red/green color blind, so every animal that gets out of sight is a thrilling adventure. After I lost the last one I started passing on shots until and unless I had the right one. Not questioning your shot selection. Just pointing out that I finally accepted my own limitations. I also started shooting bigger calibers and heavier bullets. If the shot does not drop the animal on the spot at least it will knock them down to the ground and give me time for a follow up shot before they tear through the trees and down a mountain.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 10, 2021)

Professor said:


> I hate losing an animal. That has not happened to me in a long time. I think it was 86 or 87. I am severely red/green color blind, so every animal that gets out of sight is a thrilling adventure. After I lost the last one I started passing on shots until and unless I had the right one. Not questioning your shot selection. Just pointing out that I finally accepted my own limitations. I also started shooting bigger calibers and heavier bullets. If the shot does not drop the animal on the spot at least it will knock them down to the ground and give me time for a follow up shot before they tear through the trees and down a mountain.


Im pretty sure one was a miss, not sure what happened on the other one, both were close shots, inside bow range. Was thinking it was my ammo just not making good blood trails, but I’m not sure. I have been thinking of going with a larger heavier caliber and seeing what happens.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Im pretty sure one was a miss, not sure what happened on the other one, both were close shots, inside bow range. Was thinking it was my ammo just not making good blood trails, but I’m not sure. I have been thinking of going with a larger heavier caliber and seeing what happens.




What are you toting?  My go-to big game rifles are a 30-06 (and it likes 150gr corelokt) and a 45-70 that I shoot Hornady 325gr ftx bullets.  I don't have a bear yet but I'm sure either would work fine.  I've seen what they do to large pigs and deer!  Placement is key, of course.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 10, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> What are you toting?  My go-to big game rifles are a 30-06 (and it likes 150gr corelokt) and a 45-70 that I shoot Hornady 325gr ftx bullets.  I don't have a bear yet but I'm sure either would work fine.  I've seen what they do to large pigs and deer!  Placement is key, of course.


.308, 165gr Sierra game kings.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 10, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> What are you toting?  My go-to big game rifles are a 30-06 (and it likes 150gr corelokt) and a 45-70 that I shoot Hornady 325gr ftx bullets.  I don't have a bear yet but I'm sure either would work fine.  I've seen what they do to large pigs and deer!  Placement is key, of course.


Shoot a bear in the same part of the body that would equate to a liver hit on a deer. Ive seen lots of lost shoulder shot bears in my life.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 10, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Shoot a bear in the same part of the body that would equate to a liver hit on a deer. Ive seen lots of lost shoulder shot bears in my life.


You and them dern "special bears" haha! This ole boy was deaf and Joey put a tracking collar on him!


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> .308, 165gr Sierra game kings.


That is certainly a grown-up gun. I like bigger and slower bullets. They hit really hard and exit the other side. I can't see the blood unless it is frothy oarnge, but they drop faster when they are leaking out of two big holes.


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> What are you toting?  My go-to big game rifles are a 30-06 (and it likes 150gr corelokt) and a 45-70 that I shoot Hornady 325gr ftx bullets.  I don't have a bear yet but I'm sure either would work fine.  I've seen what they do to large pigs and deer!  Placement is key, of course.


I vote for the 45-70 in the mountains. Big and mean bullets.


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Shoot a bear in the same part of the body that would equate to a liver hit on a deer. Ive seen lots of lost shoulder shot bears in my life.
> 
> View attachment 1108844


I hit mine about 2 inches lower. I knew to aim near the center of the bear, and I did. She was dead, but when I saw how far back I hit her I could not help but think I botched the shot. Nope. It took out the bottom of her heart.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 10, 2021)

My go to is a Remington Model 7 7/08 pushing 140 Fusions. Killed a truckload of bears with that little rifle


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Ain’t fresh. Ain’t super old either but not fresh. I get excited when I find the stuff that looks like peanut butter. There’s a persimmon within a square mile too by the looks of it.



Oh im well aware, and agree...the peanut butter looking stuff is worth watching. Like last year, there was a seemingly big bear in the area early season, and has moved on since the acorns started dropping. I kept moving when i found this, but sat a couple hundreds yards away where i've killed a good many bears in the past.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 10, 2021)

Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears! Took us about 4 hrs to get them both out. 2 big sticks on our shoulders with a bear on each pole. I’m so excited that he was able to connect on 2 . I told him his odd of 1 were pretty slim much lest 2 ! They were around 100 pounds each. But any bear is still a accomplishment ?


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears! Took us about 4 hrs to get them both out. 2 big sticks on our shoulders with a bear on each pole. I’m so excited that he was able to connect on 2 . I told him his odd of 1 were pretty slim much lest 2 ! They were around 100 pounds each. But any bear is still a accomplishment ?


That is awesome, I had a chance at a second bear about that size and let him walk hoping for bigger. I had an awesome hunt at at cohutta as usual and can't wait to see you guys in December! Just not in my spot?


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears! Took us about 4 hrs to get them both out. 2 big sticks on our shoulders with a bear on each pole. I’m so excited that he was able to connect on 2 . I told him his odd of 1 were pretty slim much lest 2 ! They were around 100 pounds each. But any bear is still a accomplishment ?


You two carried two bears out at the same time?


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 10, 2021)

yes sir, strapped them both on 2 separate poles and put a pole on each shoulder. It was a task but we both done it. I have 15 years on my buddy. But we’re both very athletic. I will tell you this. Those mountains sure make you feel your age! He shot them later in the afternoon after packing up and down those mountains all day. I sure miss my 30s ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## dhsnke (Oct 10, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> My go to is a Remington Model 7 7/08 pushing 140 Fusions. Killed a truckload of bears with that little rifle


I shoot a Remington 700 in 7-08 with Hornady Light Magnums. They are discontinued now but I have about 30 left. They actually are supposed to be a little faster than the Superformance. Never killed a bear but many of deer have seen their demise because of them. Since shooting them I have never had a deer travel over 30 yards when shot. I have shot them through both lungs never hitting any other organ. The speed just turns the lungs into a sloppy mess.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 10, 2021)

dhsnke said:


> I shoot a Remington 700 in 7-08 with Hornady Light Magnums. They are discontinued now but I have about 30 left. They actually are supposed to be a little faster than the Superformance. Never killed a bear but many of deer have seen their demise because of them. Since shooting them I have never had a deer travel over 30 yards when shot. I have shot them through both lungs never hitting any other organ. The speed just turns the lungs into a sloppy mess.



I've been unable to find Fusions as well and I'm down to a about 20 rounds. I picked up 2 boxes of Hornady American Whitetail 139gr several weeks ago and they will be my backup round.


----------



## dhsnke (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears! Took us about 4 hrs to get them both out. 2 big sticks on our shoulders with a bear on each pole. I’m so excited that he was able to connect on 2 . I told him his odd of 1 were pretty slim much lest 2 ! They were around 100 pounds each. But any bear is still a accomplishment ?


Tell your friend congrats on two fine bears.


----------



## dhsnke (Oct 10, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I've been unable to find Fusions as well and I'm down to a about 20 rounds. I picked up 2 boxes of Hornady American Whitetail 139gr several weeks ago and they will be my backup round.


I have 5 boxes of the Superformance after I'm out of the Light Magnums. I'm 55 and usually only kill a couple deer a year by choice. With only shooting 3 rounds a year to check my scope and 2 to kill my deer I should have enough to last me the rest of my hunting career.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears! Took us about 4 hrs to get them both out. 2 big sticks on our shoulders with a bear on each pole. I’m so excited that he was able to connect on 2 . I told him his odd of 1 were pretty slim much lest 2 ! They were around 100 pounds each. But any bear is still a accomplishment ?


Daaang. Nice work Kentucky dude.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 10, 2021)

I did find a nice patch of ginseng. You bunch of outlaws stay out of it ?


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> yes sir, strapped them both on 2 separate poles and put a pole on each shoulder. It was a task but we both done it. I have 15 years on my buddy. But we’re both very athletic. I will tell you this. Those mountains sure make you feel your age! He shot them later in the afternoon after packing up and down those mountains all day. I sure miss my 30s ?


[/QUOTE]
WOW. I wish I had seen that. Sounds like a Daniel Boone story.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 10, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears! Took us about 4 hrs to get them both out. 2 big sticks on our shoulders with a bear on each pole. I’m so excited that he was able to connect on 2 . I told him his odd of 1 were pretty slim much lest 2 ! They were around 100 pounds each. But any bear is still a accomplishment ?


COngrats to ya'll on a great hunt!  I bet your shoulders and legs are killing you right about now


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 10, 2021)

I passed on another young bear this morning at first light. I walked up on it in the dark wondered if my eyes were playing tricks on me until it moved away from the tree behind it. I watched it until it climbed a tree and came back down when it was light enough to see it was young. I let it go and I'm pretty sure someone ended it's life around the next ridge?.
I'm sure the big boar I've been after for the past 2 years is still alive judging by the fresh scat I found today that was the size of a cow patty. I'm taking a break until November. I'm gonna take the wife along for a few archery hunts, do some scouting, then make a go at big boy with the handgun on the late hunt. Congrats to everyone who bagged something on the early hunt! It was a beautiful 4 days to spend in the mountains!!


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 11, 2021)

EyesUp83 said:


> COngrats to ya'll on a great hunt!  I bet your shoulders and legs are killing you right about now  . Yes sir they are!


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes sir they are. Could barely move my left arm yesterday without a lot of pain. But those are the experiences that make my hunting memories ?.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Yes sir they are. Could barely move my left arm yesterday without a lot of pain. But those are the experiences that make my hunting memories ?.


For sure! That's a story that your kids will tell long after you're gone. It's a good one.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2021)

EyesUp83 said:


> This is good for a lot of people. Escpecially those with extra concerned spouses at home or who are new/ newer to the woods. $80 is worth peace of mind for the family and a better cost than a rescue team.
> Where can people find this?


https://www.cellhire.com/satellite


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow!  A twofer. Congratulations!


----------



## GAoutdoor (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Just got back from the cohutta hunt. I didn’t see anything. But my friend from Kentucky got 2 bears!



Geez, leave some for me! I was able to get out yesterday. Found a nice patch of oaks on a ridge, scat and lots of marks from climbing and a well used deer trail...but alas, no animals.


----------



## Professor (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Yes sir they are. Could barely move my left arm yesterday without a lot of pain. But those are the experiences that make my hunting memories ?.


Did the two of you have packs?  You both could have carried a small bear out with the right pack.


----------



## Swampdogg (Oct 11, 2021)

After a few times trying earlier this season I Made it happen Friday afternoon, I drove up that morning and worked my way in to a far area that I thought would be good after checking out a few other spots, found some sign but it all was weeks old and not very promising.  I didn’t want to waste the day after hiking around earlier so I got up the tree and sat . Around 4:00 the bear came in fast and couldn’t get steady for the shot. While I was still trying to look for him I heard him start popping and huffing on acorns . I thought he was gonna come back down but he stayed there forever it seemed. I got down and went looking for him then stalked into 30 and was able to get my 1st bear . They like to end up in weird slopes that makes getting them broke down take forever, 12 hours later from the shot I made it back to the truck . Once I put that pack on for the haul out it was not coming off till I was done .ran out of water but was lucky to find a spring that was the best tasting water I’ve ever drank. Solo bear hunting is fun and a test of how much suck you can embrace. I’m hooked , congrats everyone that made it out and had some fun out there .


----------



## jaydawg (Oct 11, 2021)

^congrats!….got any pics?


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 11, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> After a few times trying earlier this season I Made it happen Friday afternoon, I drove up that morning and worked my way in to a far area that I thought would be good after checking out a few other spots, found some sign but it all was weeks old and not very promising.  I didn’t want to waste the day after hiking around earlier so I got up the tree and sat . Around 4:00 the bear came in fast and couldn’t get steady for the shot. While I was still trying to look for him I heard him start popping and huffing on acorns . I thought he was gonna come back down but he stayed there forever it seemed. I got down and went looking for him then stalked into 30 and was able to get my 1st bear . They like to end up in weird slopes that makes getting them broke down take forever, 12 hours later from the shot I made it back to the truck . Once I put that pack on for the haul out it was not coming off till I was done .ran out of water but was lucky to find a spring that was the best tasting water I’ve ever drank. Solo bear hunting is fun and a test of how much suck you can embrace. I’m hooked , congrats everyone that made it out and had some fun out there .


Congrats man!!  I know the feelings you're describing!! Post up some pictures for sure!!


----------



## Swampdogg (Oct 11, 2021)

jaydawg said:


> ^congrats!….got any pics?


----------



## Swampdogg (Oct 11, 2021)

I usually take better pictures  with my camera I carry around but I was so worked up and beat that after I got him on a flat spot I got to work since I was on my own and didn’t want to mess around for a while getting it set up. Easier being the picture taker when someone else gets something.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 11, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> After a few times trying earlier this season I Made it happen Friday afternoon, I drove up that morning and worked my way in to a far area that I thought would be good after checking out a few other spots, found some sign but it all was weeks old and not very promising.  I didn’t want to waste the day after hiking around earlier so I got up the tree and sat . Around 4:00 the bear came in fast and couldn’t get steady for the shot. While I was still trying to look for him I heard him start popping and huffing on acorns . I thought he was gonna come back down but he stayed there forever it seemed. I got down and went looking for him then stalked into 30 and was able to get my 1st bear . They like to end up in weird slopes that makes getting them broke down take forever, 12 hours later from the shot I made it back to the truck . Once I put that pack on for the haul out it was not coming off till I was done .ran out of water but was lucky to find a spring that was the best tasting water I’ve ever drank. Solo bear hunting is fun and a test of how much suck you can embrace. I’m hooked , congrats everyone that made it out and had some fun out there .


Nicely done! You filter that spring water?


----------



## Swampdogg (Oct 11, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Nicely done! You filter that spring water?


 Nope , the pack wasn’t coming off. It was flowing good and straight outta the ground not from the pooled up water . Normally I would steripen for extra safety but i was starting to lose it if i didn’t get a drink.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 11, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> Nope , the pack wasn’t coming off. It was flowing good and straight outta the ground not from the pooled up water . Normally I would steripen for extra safety but i was starting to lose it if i didn’t get a drink.


Lesson learned. Next time keep your filter handy-belt pouch, shoulder strap, somewhere handy.
I've drank from mountain springs many times unfiltered, but the older I get, the less I want to risk it...
Oh and congrats on a well done hunt!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 11, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> Nope , the pack wasn’t coming off. It was flowing good and straight outta the ground not from the pooled up water . Normally I would steripen for extra safety but i was starting to lose it if i didn’t get a drink.


I’ve always been interested in drinking some straight from the rocks, never have though. Let us know if you spring a brown leak. Haha.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 11, 2021)

Professor said:


> Did the two of you have packs?  You both could have carried a small bear out with the right pack.


Yes sir we did. But it would have required a minimum of 2 trips with our size packs. That’s why we decided on 1 trip only.


----------



## dhsnke (Oct 11, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> After a few times trying earlier this season I Made it happen Friday afternoon, I drove up that morning and worked my way in to a far area that I thought would be good after checking out a few other spots, found some sign but it all was weeks old and not very promising.  I didn’t want to waste the day after hiking around earlier so I got up the tree and sat . Around 4:00 the bear came in fast and couldn’t get steady for the shot. While I was still trying to look for him I heard him start popping and huffing on acorns . I thought he was gonna come back down but he stayed there forever it seemed. I got down and went looking for him then stalked into 30 and was able to get my 1st bear . They like to end up in weird slopes that makes getting them broke down take forever, 12 hours later from the shot I made it back to the truck . Once I put that pack on for the haul out it was not coming off till I was done .ran out of water but was lucky to find a spring that was the best tasting water I’ve ever drank. Solo bear hunting is fun and a test of how much suck you can embrace. I’m hooked , congrats everyone that made it out and had some fun out there .


Congrats, sounds like a fine hunt. Better be careful drinking any water up there without a filter no matter how safe you think it is. Hogs love to crap in it. I got lost one evening coming out and drank from one I thought was safe and regretted it for the next two days. I was puking and crapping.


----------



## Professor (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimmy morg said:


> Yes sir we did. But it would have required a minimum of 2 trips with our size packs. That’s why we decided on 1 trip only.


Well, get bigger packs, but you got a better story this way.


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 11, 2021)

?????


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 11, 2021)

Anybody come up with the final numbers it looked ugly last I seen with 3 bears, mine included and 1 deer, a spike with a 3.5" spread. Why in the world that matters on a spike but it was on the board. Biggest bear st that time was 250


----------



## Jimmy morg (Oct 11, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Anybody come up with the final numbers it looked ugly last I seen with 3 bears, mine included and 1 deer, a spike with a 3.5" spread. Why in the world that matters on a spike but it was on the board. Biggest bear st that time was 250


 The north check station had something like 8 bears last time I saw it Sunday morning.


----------



## dhsnke (Oct 12, 2021)

Everyone spread the word for the second hunt. THERE ARE NO DEER ON COHUTTA. DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME. STAY HOME.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2021)

I sense your sarcasm but with an average success rate around 2-3% it's one of the toughest WMAs in the state to kill a buck. You and I along with several others defy those odds aided by decades of knowledge from hunting the area but the truth is most newcomers to Cohutta are disappointed.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 12, 2021)

Anybody bow hunting cohutta anymore this season?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 12, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Anybody bow hunting cohutta anymore this season?


I'll be back out there in November with the crossbow. Not that there are any deer there, just for my own amusement ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 12, 2021)

You guys think it will be loaded with trucks and cars this weekend? Haha.  I predict it will be the most crowded opener ever.  YouTube vs Corona newbies.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 12, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You guys think it will be loaded with trucks and cars this weekend? Haha.  I predict it will be the most crowded opener ever.  YouTube vs Corona newbies.


I definitely saw more trucks and newbies this past month. I never saw the same vehicles parked at my spot twice except for 1 I see year to year. My fav was the 3 kids on opening day of archery that looked like the cover of a Cabela's catalog, telling me that "Maybe you'll get ya something up here buddy." Never seen them or their rubber boots/climbing stands again ?


----------



## Professor (Oct 12, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You guys think it will be loaded with trucks and cars this weekend? Haha.  I predict it will be the most crowded opener ever.  YouTube vs Corona newbies.


It will be. It looked like a mall last year on some NF I hunt. Two days later no one had killed anything and then it was as a ghost town the rest of the season.


----------



## Professor (Oct 12, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I'll be back out there in November with the crossbow. Not that there are any deer there, just for my own amusement ?


Keep telling people that but it really does not matter. Let them come and hunt Cohutta and see for themselves. Six hundred empty handed hunters can’t be wrong, right?


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm going to keep bow hunting, up until the rifle hunt starts in Tn. Got me some mountain bucks picked out north of Jack's River.


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 13, 2021)

dhsnke said:


> Everyone spread the word for the second hunt. THERE ARE NO DEER ON COHUTTA. DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME. STAY HOME.


Yeah buddy I ain't never killed a thing there. No clue why I still hunt it!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 13, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Yeah buddy I ain't never killed a thing there. No clue why I still hunt it!


Haha, I love the obvious humor!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm gonna start a YouTube channel that only features my hunts when I see absolutely nothing. ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 13, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Yeah buddy I ain't never killed a thing there. No clue why I still hunt it!


None on Chestatee either.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I'm gonna start a YouTube channel that only features my hunts when I see absolutely nothing. ?


Imagine filming a successful hunt on crappy land with low deer densities, then having a buncha couch hunters show up and get their butts kicked! Even better, guys that actually hunt there would go complaining on forums about all the extra folks that show up the first day then leave and how YouTubers ruined their spot for exactly 6 hours. Wait, I’m not done yet, imagine that the DNR paid those youtubers to come hunt that crappy land! Haha what a fantasy!


----------

